# Took a trip to Yellowstone today - pic heavy



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Left the house at 6am got back tonight at 10pm, thought I'd share, beautiful day and park entrance ended up being free today. 

                              

And one video:

http://img15.imageshack.us/i/405.mp4/


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you for sharing, great pictures!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

great shots!

I love the water fall, some day hope to get there.

tessa


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

These are great.  Just did an overview and now will really look at each one and the video.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Beautiful photography! You have a great eye... and apparently, a very nice camera. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Forster, thank you, thank you, thank you.  Wonderful pictures.  
I hope to make a trip there someday.  I'm very jealous that you 
can do it in a day trip. 
deb


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

911jason said:


> Beautiful photography! You have a great eye... and apparently, a very nice camera.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Just a little Canon PowerShot A720, but holy smokes you ought to see the cameras people bring to the park. It looks like a sporting event. I don't think I've seen so many 3' telephoto lenses and tripods in my life, lol. I passed taking pictures on 3 of some of the nicest bull elk I've seen because there were so many people set up to take pictures.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

drenee said:


> Forster, thank you, thank you, thank you. Wonderful pictures.
> I hope to make a trip there someday. I'm very jealous that you
> can do it in a day trip.
> deb


This was the 1st time in 21 years that the Mrs and I made it to the park with just us and no kids in tow since our honeymoon and that was an extremely abbreviated trip. We were in the park one night before they finally closed it down for good in 1988 due to the big fire.

We had gone one other time together before our honeymoon and we refound the nice restaurant we ate at 22 years ago. Kind of weirded us out that we were 21 and 22 the last time we ate there and 22 years had already passed.

Anyway it was such a nice day.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

So my Kodak share whatever it is camera would be laughed and sneered at, I do fear.
deb


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> These are great. Just did an overview and now will really look at each one and the video. Thanks for posting.


Let me know if the video works for you, I've never uploaded one before. It was a mistake that I even found out the darn camera actually did videos or I would have taken a few more.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The video worked great for me. 
deb


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your pictures.  I enjoyed looking at them.  

We took a snowmobile tour through Yellowstone a couple of years ago.  It was the most amazing trip I have ever taken!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

sebat said:


> Thanks for sharing your pictures. I enjoyed looking at them.
> 
> We took a snowmobile tour through Yellowstone a couple of years ago. It was the most amazing trip I have ever taken!


I've lived close to Yellowstone my whole life and have never been there in the Winter. I'm going to have to change that. My wife mentioned yesterday that we ought to take a snow coach into the park this December.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you very much - much better than professional pictures, these show the real park.  I have not made it there but feel very comfortable about missing it now.  Of course, if you do go in the winter time - more more more


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

beautiful story and pics. if you can watch the new mini series coming out tonight from Ken Burns and National Parks.
[http://tunedin.blogs.time.com/2009...iew last night its going to be special
sylvia


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

What channel and what time is the show?
deb


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

its on PBS


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Rain, your link didn't quite work up there. You can remove all the [ ] and tags. Whenever you post a URL starting with either http:// or www. the forum software will automatically make it a link. Like this:

http://tunedin.blogs.time.com/2009/09/25/tv-weekend-ken-burns-national-parks/


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  Found it.
deb


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

ak rain said:


> beautiful story and pics. if you can watch the new mini series coming out tonight from Ken Burns and National Parks.
> [http://tunedin.blogs.time.com/2009...the series, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you 911jason the preview was great. I have worked in 3 national parks and lived in 5 (raising babies in 2) best life in world to have a husband working in Park and being unemployed living in park.  its not the best for keeping up on technology !
Sylvia


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Forster said:


> I've lived close to Yellowstone my whole life and have never been there in the Winter. I'm going to have to change that. My wife mentioned yesterday that we ought to take a snow coach into the park this December.


You just have to go! You'll love it!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pictures, they're gorgeous.  And thanks also for showing me another site to upload photos, I'm getting close to maxing out my photobucket account.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures, they're gorgeous. And thanks also for showing me another site to upload photos, I'm getting close to maxing out my photobucket account.


When my photobucket got full, I just got me a new email address at yahoo and opened another account. They never caught it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Great pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sebat said:


> When my photobucket got full, I just got me a new email address at yahoo and opened another account. They never caught it.


I've already opened a second account on photobucket using a second e-mail, but I want to use it for other stuff..


----------

